# Some Models



## agmachado (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello guys!

I would like to show some drawings I made in recent months.

I hope you like it ...


----------



## agmachado (Dec 16, 2010)

More...


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are nice looking parts, Alexandre. What CAD program are you using?

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 16, 2010)

Those aren't drawings. They are models. Drawings have specifications and dimensions on them.--Very nice models though.


----------



## agmachado (Dec 16, 2010)

Chuck,

I used the Solidworks 2010 in this models.

Brian,

You're right. Sorry for the mistake! 

I'm learning about the usual terms and all mixed up. Thanks for your information.

Best regards,

Alexandre


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 16, 2010)

Alexandre---I know what you mean. I worked on a drafting board for 30 years before I crossed over into 3D cad 10 or 12 years ago. Its a whole new world!!!


----------



## agmachado (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello guys!

More models... they are not to build, are only for studies ... the idea is how to create galleries for water on the cylinder head. It seems to be a preciousness... but would be very nice ! ;D


----------



## agmachado (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys,

In my project, the diameter of the cylinder is 13.85 mm. I am designing the intake valve is about 6mm and the exhaust valve is about 5mm of diameter ... thus, it was difficult to put a spark pllug with 1/4 ", so I'm planning to create a spark plug with 3mm diameter.


----------



## pro-e-geek (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice models!

 When you finish your assembly, will you be able to animate it in SolidWorks?


----------



## agmachado (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Brother,

I have some animations in SolidWorks with some of these models, but are not very good.

I will export some and post here.

In my project, I have tried and tested many ideas... I do not have a lathe and a mill yet and for this reason I can not validate these ideas for the project and because of doubts, I can not advance the models of my project.

Thanks for your interest 

Greetings,

Alexandre


----------



## agmachado (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

More some models...































Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## agmachado (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I found more some models...





















Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thats alot of work is see here. Is this a future build?


----------



## student123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Alexandre thanks for sharing those.

Next week I start a 10 week night-school course in solidworks 2010.
I don't know yet if I get a choice what to design as part of the learning bur engine related would be good because of the animation.

Are you self taught?

Mike


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice work, Alexandre.  An inline six is my favorite engine configuration.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## popnrattle (Oct 1, 2011)

I can tell you have had a lot of "seat time" learning the software. 
  BTW, I have never seen a 4-bolt main 6 cylinder. That may help cure some of the destructive harmonics inherent in an engine config. with long cranks.(May not be an issue in miniature.)
   I noticed the siamesed cylinders too. Generally, higher performance engines have the coolant water go completely around the cylinder, where the cylinders touch you got hotter temps with no cooling water. (distorted cylinders)(some cylinders have 2 flats and some have 1 flat. Symmetry most of the time, is better.)
 You may not need a ground electrode with a 3mm plug. Maybe it will jump the gap between center electrode and threaded body!
Looks like a racing engine with the equal length intake runners, very short exhaust ports, and small chambers.
 Great job, Alexandre. :bow:


----------



## pcw (Oct 1, 2011)

now go and build the V12. you know you just have to  :big:
pascal


----------



## Noitoen (Oct 1, 2011)

Now all you have to do is, send the drawings to these guys 
[ame=http://youtu.be/B9VOwqtOglg]http://youtu.be/B9VOwqtOglg[/ame]
and you have an engine,


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for showing your modeling expertise. Keep it coming.


----------



## rustyknife (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice models. Solidworks 2010 is an amazing program. Its like 5 minutes to go model a solid, transfer the dimentions to a blueprint, and go start cutting in the garage.

I however cannot figure out how to use autocad 2012...I hate autocad lol


----------



## agmachado (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,



			
				stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Thats alot of work is see here. Is this a future build?



Yes Steve... I was learning to use Solidworks software and spent a long time... but it was important to learn about how use the tool.

I don't know if I will can build this model, because I don't have experience with machining and my first intent is learn about this, with the V12 engine designed by Martin Ohrndorf.

I would like to build this model with casting... create the patterns, molds, etc...



			
				student123  said:
			
		

> Are you self taught?



Yes Mike... and the animation is simple too! See...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Stc4-Wvc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Stc4-Wvc8[/ame]

In september of 2009 approximate, I was searching some new hobby and remembered the my young time, that I studied about mechanics of cars, especially engines. At that time ... I has also enjoyed modelism and planned take advantage of the knowledge of the basic part of the course, which included handling with lathes, milling machines, etc. to build a miniature engine and that works. Unfortunately... the internet did not exist yet and here in Brazil all was very difficult to achieve.

Time passed ... I began to study data processing and today, I'm a systems analyst.

Well, but in this same time, I began to search about engine models on the internet and the first that I saw was the V12 engine project of Martin Ohrndorf... 







Immediately I was amazed, because someone had done something that I wanted to do in the past!

I have some facility with computer program, because my profession is systems analysis... I develop systems for companies... Lately I'm working in a system of judicial eletronic process for the justice of work in the state of Rio Grande do Sul, here in Brazil.

Since then... I have developed my ideas with the SolidWorks... Only, I would like to have more time for this!



			
				kuhncw  said:
			
		

> Nice work, Alexandre.  An inline six is my favorite engine configuration.



Thank you Chuck!



			
				popnrattle  said:
			
		

> I can tell you have had a lot of "seat time" learning the software.
> BTW, I have never seen a 4-bolt main 6 cylinder. That may help cure some of the destructive harmonics inherent in an engine config. with long cranks.(May not be an issue in miniature.)


My head cylinder is based in the head cylinder of the Dodge Viper V10 engine... that use 4-bolt...


















			
				popnrattle  said:
			
		

> I noticed the siamesed cylinders too. Generally, higher performance engines have the coolant water go completely around the cylinder, where the cylinders touch you got hotter temps with no cooling water. (distorted cylinders)(some cylinders have 2 flats and some have 1 flat. Symmetry most of the time, is better.)



Sorry, but I don't understand what you say... but you can see the liner cylinder...













			
				popnrattle  said:
			
		

> You may not need a ground electrode with a 3mm plug. Maybe it will jump the gap between center electrode and threaded body!
> Looks like a racing engine with the equal length intake runners, very short exhaust ports, and small chambers.
> Great job, Alexandre. :bow:


Here do you say about spark plug ?

Yes... that's idea for the intake and exhaust ports... 



			
				pcw  said:
			
		

> now go and build the V12. you know you just have to  :big:
> pascal



Yes... of course that I will to do... immediately after purchased my mill and the space for my workshop is available! 



			
				Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Now all you have to do is, send the drawings to these guys
> http://youtu.be/B9VOwqtOglg
> and you have an engine,



Very cool this... I will get more informations about.

Thank you!



			
				ShopShoe  said:
			
		

> Thank you for showing your modeling expertise. Keep it coming.



That's my intention ever... thanks for your interest!



			
				rustyknife  said:
			
		

> Nice models. Solidworks 2010 is an amazing program. Its like 5 minutes to go model a solid, transfer the dimentions to a blueprint, and go start cutting in the garage.
> 
> I however cannot figure out how to use autocad 2012...I hate autocad lol



Yes... I also thought easy to use the solidworks... The AutoCad is very complicated for me too!!!

I don't have time a lot to dispense with complicated tools... a free time is for my projects...

Cheers for all,

Alexandre


----------



## srinivasanguru (Mar 22, 2012)

where to get design formula for air engine and 4-s diesel engine ?


----------

